# Any solution for error 0x8000000e ?



## Mehrdad.A (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi

I have a problem with an app (Telegram Messenger): after downloading last update for this app i cant open or remove Telegram Messenger, when i want to remove it i receive this error: "... try again later ... error code 0x8000000e". 
as we know Microsoft's solution for everything is Hard reset but with hard reset i lost Tens app. Can i solve it with interop Tools or anything else ? 


Thanks for Help


----------



## fat8893 (Sep 21, 2017)

Same problem occurred to me.  Whenever I want to update Telegram via Store, error 0x8103010F always popped up.
I even tried to move the app to my SD card, but I ended up with error 0x80073d0b.


----------

